# "Period" 700c clincher tires



## fordmike65

How bout we compile all the 700c(622) tires we've found that will work with Velocity Blunt (P35) clincher wheels. List the tires you've used or seen that look somewhat period correct. Thanks!

Kenda 184. Offered in 700x 32,35,38 & 42c
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=121492316127






Freedom Thickslick
Offered in 700x 2.1"
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=231569684080

As seen on Joe's Iver




Continental RetroRide
Offered in 700x 2.0 in creme,black,brick red & gray
http://www.conti-online.com/www/bicycle_de_en/themes/city/Retroride_en.html





Schwalbe Big Bens(& Little Big Bens)
Avail in several sizes
http://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/road_tires/big_ben





Schwalbe Fat Franks
http://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/road_tires/fat_frank





Just found these today

Schwalbe Century HS 458
http://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/road_tires/century


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Nice compilation....


----------



## fordmike65

Little Big Bens on my '16 Adlake





Stripping of the reflective strip & logos currently in the works


----------



## fordmike65

Kenda 184's on the '02 Napoleon

700x42c


----------



## bikewhorder

I wanna get a pair of these.  http://www.linusbike.com/products/elysian-tire-cream?variant=331360909


----------



## fordmike65

I dig those too, but kinda narrow. Thanks for posting them.
Avail in 700x 32,35c


----------



## Duchess

Linus 700c x 35:


----------



## Iverider

The WTB Pathway 700c-38 on Wood CB Italia Viaggio Clinchers


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

The Linus tires would be nice on a racer....


----------



## thehugheseum

i would kill for the linus without reflective stripes!!!


----------



## Nick-theCut

I just bought a pair or reddish brown Shwalbe Little Big Bens.
I was contemplating these, but really wanted a red closer to original color.







European seller: http://www.classic-cycle.de/en/Tire...me.html?listtype=search&searchparam=28" tires

I like those Linus tires.


----------



## Nick-theCut

Tioga Mongrels 700x38






I have a pair I may consider selling, or there are these on eBay.  Vintage button tread-esque clinchers


----------



## abe lugo

Nick,
for what its worth, most bright red tired fade in a matter of months with sun and actual outdoor riding.

I always wonder with fixie hipsters and kids get the cool faded brick red tires, basically they are brand new bright red tires, just used up.
Or leave the fires out in the sun, just make sure to flip them once a week.


Has anyone seen those white wall and green Schwalbe tires in person?

Funny thing about this thread, I finally broke down and bought some modern singletube or tubular tires, tire tape. I just need to do the slime in them as well. Will report back once all mounted a riding. Bought some Tufo Tires
I have a restored bike that has really nice original metal clads.


----------



## Robertriley

I used Amsterdams.  Found them for $50 shipped


----------



## fordmike65

I know many tend to use Amsterdams due to color and lack of any logos or reflective strips, but the tread bugs me. Maybe I'm being overly picky?


----------



## mike j

Fat franks


----------



## squeedals

OK........so ALL these would fit on an old clincher rim? And yes.......any tires without logos or reflective strips would look more "period". 


Don


----------



## frampton




----------



## thehugheseum

the amsterdams look like dog doo just because of the tread.........it stinks of 21st "mart" type bikes.....kmart...walmart.....cheap,gross etc........our vintage bikes are like art pieces and the tire combos make them look like cheap garbage (sorta like the plastic world of the 21st century)

the amsterdams probably look good with the treads ground off......with treads? horrible


----------



## fordmike65

All the tires I listed including the Linus are available in several sizes, including 700/28/29r(whatever you wanna call it, but most importantly an ISO of 622)


----------



## fordmike65

squeedals said:


> OK........so ALL these would fit on an old clincher rim? And yes.......any tires without logos or reflective strips would look more "period".
> 
> 
> Don





There are a few tires out there that somewhat resemble an early tread design if you squint a little. The Kendas may not be a top of the line tire, but I think they look pretty darn good. Kinda resemble a teens button tread, as do the Schwalbe Century. If the logo is stripped off the Freedom Thickslicks, they look like really early treadless singletubes. Too bad the larger 29r size is not offered in white.


----------



## bricycle

38's aren't too bad, but 42's are too fat. IMHO


----------



## fordmike65

bricycle said:


> 38's aren't too bad, but 42's are too fat. IMHO




Hey who you callin' fat?!?! Just cuz I used to be a 38" but am now pushin' 42"!


----------



## Rebel_56

I just bought a 1905ish elgin king and ordered cbitalia wheels.( my family lives in Italy and can get them much cheaper then ebay or their website) im now tire shopping. Has anyone here removed any writing or reflective strips on tires? I'm looking at the schwalbes that luxlow sells but all the writing on the sidewalls are keeping me from buying em. Sorry I just figured this thread was the best place to ask. 
 Thanks in advance-kenny.


----------



## fordmike65

Rebel_56 said:


> I just bought a 1905ish elgin king and ordered cbitalia wheels.( my family lives in Italy and can get them much cheaper then ebay or their website) im now tire shopping. Has anyone here removed any writing or reflective strips on tires? I'm looking at the schwalbes that luxlow sells but all the writing on the sidewalls are keeping me from buying em. Sorry I just figured this thread was the best place to ask.
> Thanks in advance-kenny.




I still haven't gone further than removing the strips. There is a link posted here from a German forum where they show how to removing the logos

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?74850-Get-rid-of-those-pesky-reflective-strips!


----------



## Rebel_56

fordmike65 said:


> I still haven't gone further than removing the strips. There is a link posted here from a German forum where they show how to removing the logos
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?74850-Get-rid-of-those-pesky-reflective-strips!



Thankyou sir that answers my question


----------



## Iverider

WTB 700c-38 Pathway on CB Italia wood rim compared to original 28" Singletube on Steel Clad wood rim. The dusty part on the WTB tire makes it appear slightly narrower, but they're nearly identical in dimension overall. 




Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr

I think these may no longer be in production so recommending them is kinda pointless. The pic is mainly to show the similarity in dimension to the original.


----------



## fordmike65

Too bad Electra doesn't make these in a 700c

http://store.electrabike.com/product/electra+cruiser+vintage+diamond+tire.do?sortby=ourPicks#


----------



## Robertriley

thehugheseum said:


> the amsterdams look like dog doo just because of the tread.........it stinks of 21st "mart" type bikes.....kmart...walmart.....cheap,gross etc........our vintage bikes are like art pieces and the tire combos make them look like cheap garbage (sorta like the plastic world of the 21st century)
> 
> the amsterdams probably look good with the treads ground off......with treads? horrible




"Always captain positive!"


----------



## Wheeled Relics

To address the assumption that ANY of these tires will fit on an OLD 28" CLINCHER RIM the answer is *NO*. These are 700c w/ antique _style_ treads



squeedals said:


> OK........so ALL these would fit on an old clincher rim? And yes.......any tires without logos or reflective strips would look more "period".
> 
> 
> Don


----------



## fordmike65

Wheeled Relics said:


> To address the assumption that ANY of these tires will fit on an OLD 28" CLINCHER RIM the answer is *NO*. These are 700c w/ antique _style_ treads




Yes, these are only for contemporary 28/29r/700c wheels having an ISO of 622. As stated in my first post, for those of us using Velocity Blunts(P35's) or similar wheels.


----------



## mike j

Another  for the mix: Specialized Infinity 700x47's. Picked them up w/ the blunts & frame in a package deal at Dudley. A couple of good Cabers were there & gave me a pass on this one.


----------



## squeedals

fordmike65 said:


> There are a few tires out there that somewhat resemble an early tread design if you squint a little. The Kendas may not be a top of the line tire, but I think they look pretty darn good. Kinda resemble a teens button tread, as do the Schwalbe Century. If the logo is stripped off the Freedom Thickslicks, they look like really early treadless singletubes. Too bad the larger 29r size is not offered in white.




Thanks Mike!


----------



## fordmike65

thehugheseum said:


> i would kill for the linus without reflective stripes!!!




Ask and you shall receive...


----------



## thehugheseum

nice have you done it to cream? i tried but must be doing something wrong


----------



## fordmike65

Buddy Steve from Velocipedist sent pics of the black Linus tire he had in his shop. I'll try it on the creme tires when in stock.


----------



## abe lugo

I swear I saw the same shot of someone doing this to the cream tires. If your craft you can even buff out the names of the tires, the hotrodders for this for some show cars.


----------



## fordmike65

I posted a pic where I removed them off Schwalbe Little Big Bens


----------



## thehugheseum

awesome!.......ok so i pulled off the satrip but im left with the afterbirth........how did he clean off the afterbirth?......this will be my fav tread/color/tire to date if we can clean this afterbirth up


----------



## abe lugo

you have have to have an old tires you dont care for anymore and try one of those air grinders on low pressure with about a 220 disc, just lightly hit it, I know guys use a dremel with a sanding barrel., but since the durometer is different on different tires you have to test it, and be careful not to gouge the tire. tires can be ground down and smoothed out again, it just take some learning. Like I mentioned before at the GNRS, there are are Roadsters with Firestone tires where the sidewalls are perfectly smooth. IT take time, you can start with a medium grit and either move to a 100 or 80 if you need to burn a lot off. higher grit to smooth out.

also note that Im sure the tire will be the original color under that, you may ger a funky lighter line in there, just mentioning because the tire color changes from UV exposure and use. So its best to removed the stripe right when you get the tires.


you can also watersand by hand.


----------



## Iverider

This might be a completely stupid idea, but what about gasoline? That's what I used to clean rubber EPDM roofing before gluing and joining. Test in an inconspicuous area of course and only use a little on a cloth.


----------



## fordmike65

Not a stupid idea at all. I remember gasoline being Gramp's & Pop's go-to cleaner/parts wash. I also remember them diggin' a hole in the backyard & dumping in used motor oil:eek:


----------



## Lux Low

Some of the 28" tires Lux Low Caries and can be found in our ebay store




We just added the Century line and Delta Cruiser tires in 28"
http://stores.ebay.com/luxlowbikes/Tires-/_i.html?_fsub=2812465010


----------



## slcurts

Acetone is the standard adhesive-residue remover. 

I pulled the strips off my cream Schwalbes the other day - it's really easy once you find that overlapped joint. No grinding needed.


----------



## Kombicol

Bump for a cool thread.
So, what tires have come out in the last few years that people are running? 
Michelin Stargrip has a kind of retro look to it...


----------



## Iverider

The Gravel Bike Craze has brought about a good number of options for TOC clincher alternatives.


Specialized Sawtooth








Maxxis Refuse






Panaracer Gravel King SK in a variety of colors.










Panaracer Gravel King Smoothie available in a variety of colors


----------



## Kombicol

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Blue Streak

Specialized Electrack Armadillo 700x45 (Used to be called Fatboy


----------



## David Brown

I use that fat boy tire on all my 1890,s bikes. I think its as close as it gets to look period correct


----------



## fordmike65

Blue Streak said:


> Specialized Electrack Armadillo 700x45 (Used to be called Fatboy
> 
> View attachment 1151059
> 
> View attachment 1151058



Thanks! I just ordered a pair. I remember @Joe Buffardi used a similar tire on his Iver a while back. Man, I wish they made these in cream!


----------



## Kombicol

The look nice for a really early bike
Does the logo buff off?


----------



## David Brown

I just used a marker pen. Hides it pretty good to my old eyes.


----------



## Blue Streak

I try a variety of methods to remove the Specialized Fatboy label but what eventually removed it was a little too aggressive for the sidewall rubber so I tried covering it instead. Black Sharpie was too shiny. Flat black pen was still too shiny. Best visual result was with Testors Flat Black enamel model paint. Put it on after tire inflated. Used a Q-tip. Paint went on a little thick. Will use small, good quality brush next time. Blends in well with tire rubber. Will need to ride on them for awhile to see how the paint holds up.


----------



## piercer_99

It is interesting that most of these tires are fatter than what were standard on the majority of bikes from the time period.

In all of the catalogs I have from 1892 to the 1920's, tire sizes were 1-3/8 or 1-1/2 widths.

I do have 1-3/4 width on my Pierce Motor Bike 700x42c, my Racer has 1-1/2 width 700x38c and millimeters of clearance. I know a 700x40 won't fit in the rear chain stays.


----------



## Kombicol

What do you all think of the Wanda Bicycle tire.
To my eye the color and tread look a little more OG than Electra Amsterdams?.


----------



## fordmike65

Kombicol said:


> What do you all think of the Wanda Bicycle tire.
> To my eye the color and tread look a little more OG than Electra Amsterdams?.
> 
> View attachment 1178586



What sizes are available?  They don't look bad. Honestly, I don't much like the Amsterdams either, but they are readily available.


----------



## Kombicol

700 x 35C


----------



## Notagamerguy

I purchase this set off of ebay and these 700 x 40c and fill out the rim great. its just a shame the have a reflective striping


----------



## tjkajecj

I have had 4 sets of 28" Wanda's...to me the best part is no distracting side markings, also inexpensive. 
Tread may not be what some like, but not too horrendous.

Can't speak to quality yet, only one set has any miles on it, but so far so good.


----------



## piercer_99

tjkajecj said:


> I have had 4 sets of 28" Wanda's...to me the best part is no distracting side markings, also inexpensive.
> Tread may not be what some like, but not too horrendous.
> 
> Can't speak to quality yet, only one set has any miles on it, but so far so good.
> 
> View attachment 1179186View attachment 1179188



I have been vacillating on buying a set of those, now I will.   They look much better than in the ads for them.


----------



## fordmike65

I just came across these on the ebays. 700 35c. Not a bad looking tire. Cheap too at $29.99 for 2.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/353501470897?campid=5335809022
Continental Ride Classic Bicycle Tyre Tires 700x35C


----------

